# Worldmark transfer time latest reports



## Railman83 (Nov 29, 2018)

I know it was ugly earlier in the year but I’m now hearing the time to transfer is measured in weeks not months.   

Can any recent buyers confirm?

Also, reports from first time Worldmark owners on transfer time is greatly appreciated!


----------



## magmue (Nov 29, 2018)

We bought in mid-August and the transfers was not completed until mid-November.


----------



## Railman83 (Dec 8, 2018)

Any recent updates


----------



## talkamotta (Apr 18, 2019)

I want this brought up to the top.  I bought the first week of February and the transfer  company  just barely got the notarized documents from the sellers.   So how long should I expect to wait now?  The anniversary is June.  The sellers have paid mfs up to June.  Are they required to keep current on mfs and will Wyndam transfer title if they aren't current?


----------



## bizaro86 (Apr 18, 2019)

I bought an account in November that was completed yesterday. IIRC documents went back to Worldmark the beginning of January.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 18, 2019)

talkamotta said:


> I want this brought up to the top.  I bought the first week of February and the transfer  company  just barely got the notarized documents from the sellers.   So how long should I expect to wait now?  The anniversary is June.  The sellers have paid mfs up to June.  Are they required to keep current on mfs and will Wyndam transfer title if they aren't current?



When I bought my WM two years ago, it took every bit of 90 days from the time they received docs until it was transferred to my name.  (Mid-October to mid-January.)  Granted, the Thanksgiving, Christmas and New Year's holidays were in that timeframe, so you might get it done sooner.  But WM is very slow - I wouldn't expect less than 90 days.

As to your Seller bailing on Maintenance Fees, it would depend on how diligent they are.  My Seller agreed to pay till things transferred to me, but then the quarterly MF that came due two weeks before transfer were outstanding when it hit my name.  So on my first day I was paying a late MF. Not a big deal, but still a bit surprising.  (Then finding out there were 12,000 extra WM credits available in the account I wasn't expecting kind of softened the blow.  LOL!)

The one thing I'd ask is if there are expiring credits, have them rolled into a reservation anywhere for next year.  That way the credits won't disappear if closing happens after the anniversary date.  You can always change that reservation after things are in your name, but at least you wouldn't lose anything.

Dave


----------



## bbodb1 (Apr 18, 2019)

When I bought our WM last year, it was only about two weeks from the time the sale papers were signed until WorldMark had the points in our name. 
I purchased these points through World Timeshare Club and our transaction went very smoothly.  
This was in July of 2018 - transaction finished Aug of 2018.  

Is my experience unusual?


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 18, 2019)

bbodb1 said:


> When I bought our WM last year, it was only about two weeks from the time the sale papers were signed until WorldMark had the points in our name.
> I purchased these points through World Timeshare Club and our transaction went very smoothly.
> This was in July of 2018 - transaction finished Aug of 2018.
> 
> Is my experience unusual?



Yes. Very.

Dave


----------



## talkamotta (May 16, 2019)

Ok.  I bought worldmark credits the middle of February.  Got the money to them the next week.  Got an email yesterday that LT Transfers is sending sellers paperwork today.  So add another week or two.  They are telling me 15 to 18 weeks for Wyndam to do their thing.  So maybe the first part of september.  Timeline for me will be about 7 months.  I've heard LT Transfers was reputable......credits..over 3 months.  They must be very busy.  Just wanted to update all you people who are anxious to start booking vacations.


----------

